# Iowa Gatherin Sign Up Sheet



## travcoman45 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey yall, gettin closer ta the Iowa gatherin, so we know how many sites to "Unoffically Reserve", Please let us know if yer comin an how many. Also, if yer tentin er bringin some sort a RV, camper, bus, mule team er what have ya!

Thanks yall, this is gonna be a hoot!

Name: -  # People -  How ya stayin?
Tip Piper (travco) -  4 -  RV/tent


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT

Be 3 of us, FRI morn. thru sun,(softball thurs.nite), be dragen the smoker behind the big red chariot, with a tent in it.


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 18, 2009)

Kurt and Sara - 4 - 2 Goldwings and 2 small campers


----------



## travcoman45 (May 1, 2009)

Bump, bang er sumtin.  Yall comin?


----------



## erain (May 1, 2009)

so far so good, count me in, i got time off for friday so plan on headin down early am and hopefully be there for dinner lol!!! if not breakfast...

count me down for 2 and we be tenting.


----------



## the dude abides (May 6, 2009)

Two years on the forum and two years that I won't be able to make it.  Thanks for the invite hope to meet you all soon.  Be sure and post picts.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 18, 2009)

Hey any ya new Iowa folks what wan'ts ta come, yer more en welcome!  Gonna be in Rockford IA weekend a june 20, Gonna be a hoot an lots a good Q!


----------



## rivet (May 18, 2009)

Man, I wish I could be there! Thanks for the invite, but that's a critical time at work. Can't break free.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 28, 2009)

bump ditty bump bump


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 8, 2009)

TTT. Again


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 16, 2009)

Gettin close folks, yall ready?


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 17, 2009)

Yup.....................


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 17, 2009)

me too.......


----------

